# my Cauldron Creep so far



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

my attempt at a cauldro creep


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww Joe, that looks GREAT! What are you using for the stirring motion motor? Are you using a wiper motor? Nice "repurposing" on the cauldron....who would have 'thunk' it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like nice smooth movement! Your cauldron idea is really unique!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Hairazor. 
Jana I have a wiper motor for the stirring motion. tested it on the 3.3v line of a computer power supply, and it works great. I was looking for something to make a cauldron from when I saw the shop vac and since I wanted to bring the fog in from the side anyway (hoping that will make the fog swirl in the cauldron) I think it will work perfect.and I can still use the top of the vac on a drum and it will hold more. I'm pretty good at repurposing stuff. I once made a chicken plucker out of an old rotortiller attachment for a CubCadet.Guess it comes from living on a farm all those years.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that creep. He does have a nice smoth motion. Hurry! I want to see him done!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent head motion and nice job on the engineering. The shop-vac should look good too. A good haunter knows how to work with what ever he has at hand. Looking forward to more postings on this guy. Nice job on the video too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Joe, I used a piece of lexan cut in a circle and I attached the cup to hold my Creep's stick to the lexan..It is clear so the floodlight shines up and is very "lit" looking but it did a nice job of keeping the fog low in the cauldron. I posted a picture of it in my Creep thread. It worked like a charm.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm always happy to see a new thread for a cauldron creep. It's been one of my favorite props ever since Devil's Chariot posted his original creation.

The wiper motor looks to be a good choice for the head movement.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like his movement, look forward to seeing him finished up!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking really good....................


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I too love this type of prop. Nice work so far CH! Can't wait to see the final product. Good luck!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

So far I have the top of the shop vac cut off and the motor mounted. I'll work on the arm for the stirstick tonite and dig through my halloween stuff(no easy task since I moved) for the skulls small skellys and small skulls to put on it before i paint it. hope to have pics of completed cauldron this weekend.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great idea for the base of the cauldron!! can't wait to see the pics of it! 
the creep looking great so far, he has great movement, a creep is on my very long to do list


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

nice looks great so far


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a great start. My creep mainly consists of an end-of-season discount cauldron from Halloween City and a pile of good intentions, so yours is much much better! Your video is waking my inspiration back up again.... Maybe I'll start gathering my supplies today.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Stari3oy, 
That's usually how my projects go,but since joining the forum I've gotten inspired. Btw where on LI are you I was born in Amityville and grew up in Huntington Station.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Update! I've purchased my motors from Monsterguts. Now I'm committed to the project. Thanks for the inspiration. (Me and my creep-to-be are in West Hempstead... Not as forum-perfect as Amityville, but it'll have to do.)


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

here is an update, not as far as planned.






Btw incase anyone is interested the dog in the background is named Boo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought he was looking into the cauldron, but now I think he's looking down in utter horror at his lack of clothing

I see your dog is totally cool with strange animated creatures being in the yard


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is looking good Joe...lots of progress, I am really liking what you did with the shop vac. Nice repurposing there!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, that's great progress. Can't wait until I'm at that stage.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Quick update, power supply tidied up,LEDs eyes wired and installed, frame painted, base for cauldron finished, and rib cage is done but needs painted. Plans for this weekend, trip to HD for chicken wire and great stuff and build bed of coals.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Quick update, power supply tidied up,LEDs eyes wired and installed, frame painted, base for cauldron finished, and rib cage is done but needs painted. Plans for this weekend, trip to HD for chicken wire and great stuff and build bed of coals.


:jol:FYI, it took me two cans of Great Stuff to do my coals...just so you don't run out halfway through....and now...what I always say..... Pictures please....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, that's great progress. Can't wait until I'm at that stage.


:jol:You know Stari...you actually have to work on your Creep to make that kind of progress....
(and you know I am so totally teasing you....)


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

will try and take pics tomorrow after work.can't tonite having taxes done..
Stari. I agree with Pumpkin get your butt in gear and get busy..but don't be like me stop once in awhile and take pics or she will harass you till you do.Hehe


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

another update. 2 weeks now with not alot done. I don't like the way the eye came out so I will be redoing them. still have to take rib cage off to paint. but I did epoxy the bottom of the cup and the stir stick which gives it a much smoother action. now to get my butt to HD for that chicken wire and great stuff. oh yeah and take pics...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Holy crap CH....you couldn't find your noodle.....!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He's looking really good so far.....don't stress, it's good to hang with the family


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Beelce, I found my noodle it just got misplaced during the move... Monday is normally my day to make progress but today I am in LA for a taping of ESPN Sports Nation. so i don't think I'll get anything done today.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

CrazedHaunter said:


> ...... oh yeah and take pics...


:jol:I was reading this and just shaking my head.......


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

ok I got th eyes more to my liking. Just need to do a little touch up and hope it looks good tonite when i put power to it









oh yeah! Jana I found my camera...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

and a night shot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great night shot!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Joe, he is looking so good! Yay for you! You make me proud!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome...the combo of those eyes and the motion will be great.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

faux coals ready for paint


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

rib cage needs breastplate and paint


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Joe, nice take on the coals, something a little different. I like the sticks...and your ribcage is looking good....you are just leaping and bounding now, aren't ya fella? Looks like I will have to quit pestering you soon, because you will be all finished and you won't need a jockey for your horse.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those eyes are awsss! Love the take on the coals with the limbs!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you HR. ok update. No pics to show yet. But I painted the coals, I have the lights to put under the coals, the fabric to drape him with is here, and since I did good at the casino last night I am running up to the Halloween store tomorrow the get 2 bags of bones. Hopefully soon he will be done... 
Oh yeah and I screwed up on painting the skull sooo if I can't fix it then start all over. But my friend Dave gave me a few tips yesterday at our MnT so I have hi hopes.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Putting the bones on him this weekend(my weekend includes Mondays) like the way he is coming out have to do a few mods to the frame to get him just the way I want,so it is taking longer then planned. Also I am changing his head to the one that came with the skelly because I like the jaw open.. Hope to have pics of him soon


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Groovy! I like it a lot!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Joe! Your favorite harpy, harping at you once again... Any updates on your creep? I could really stand to see a couple of progress pictures. (harp, harp, harp...) (only a few more weeks until Halloween...mind you my time frame is dog's years...)


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll try and take pics tomorrow. No promises, lots of yard work to do. Finally gave up getting my weed wackier back from my daughter and bought a new one but I have 3 weeks of lawn to catch up on. For my Birthday I am going to ask my wife for a non disturbed weekend to do nothing but work on it!!! It'll never happen but worth a try.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Made a poseable hand using my version of Bascombes method for my CC.now to make the other hand


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That hand looks amazing Joe! Very well done, I am really proud of your work! (and I will quit busting your chops about being slack....I....promise...well...I will try to stop....)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good work on the hand!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

update


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Good work on the hand!


 HR Thank you



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That hand looks amazing Joe! Very well done, I am really proud of your work! (and I will quit busting your chops about being slack....I....promise...well...I will try to stop....)


 P5 yeah right!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That hand looks like it's ready to play the piano


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I like the head twist a lot. It looks like the hand turned out pretty well for you. Hope you enjoyed the process as much as I did.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Joe-Joe....awwwww....your Cauldron Creep looks amazing!!! First off...I really do love what you did with the hands, Bascombe's tutorial was a keeper, no? And the head movement of your creep is really stellar!!! (okay, you must tell me how you did it....) I am really amazed at how far your Creep has come.....but....lay off the Sam Addams until the Creep is finished....I find once you give him a name....it is harder to ignore him and put off working on him.......sooooo.....what's his name????


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

You could name him, Sam Addams...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Bascombe said:


> I like the head twist a lot. It looks like the hand turned out pretty well for you. Hope you enjoyed the process as much as I did.


Bascombe, yes the process was enjoyable and very satisfying. I had to change things just a little to fit my needs but the basis was yours. I have to make at least 2 more,1 more for Sammy and 1 for my grave grabber. I like these much better then the one it has now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Joe-Joe....awwwww....your Cauldron Creep looks amazing!!! First off...I really do love what you did with the hands, Bascombe's tutorial was a keeper, no? And the head movement of your creep is really stellar!!! (okay, you must tell me how you did it....) I am really amazed at how far your Creep has come.....but....lay off the Sam Addams until the Creep is finished....I find once you give him a name....it is harder to ignore him and put off working on him.......sooooo.....what's his name????


Jana, yup Bascombe's tutorial definitely is a keeper. Sure beats heating the old hands up and trying to bend them in to shape. Never could get them to how I really like them. I'll post a pic tomorrow on how the head movement works. I plan on working on him for a few hrs, sorry couldn't do it tonite but had ppl over and had to many Sam Addams.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

a few pics of how I maade the head turn when the head goes up and down


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is uber cool Joe....very nice fix...my CC's neck always annoyed me....I am like your "fix"...as for the Sam Addams...well.....if you must, you must....
BTW..what's his name??


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

haven't thought of a name yet. I did get alot of work done on him today though. All that is left to do is rewire his eyes , clothe him,and build another hand for him,plus alot of touch up and accent painting and this phase of this build will be done. the rest shouldn't take as long.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm glad you experimented with adding a little something extra in the head movement. I've been brainstorming similar ideas, but haven't rolled up my sleeves to try anything out yet. Your homemade hands came out great. I'm interested to see a detail pic of how nicely they grip the stir-stick. (And name this poor guy already.)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like how your CC is shaping up. I love the head movement to the side too. Oh, and the Sam Adams? Sometimes things have to have a priority over other things.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Monday update,hopefully last one before moving this to the showroom. still need to make one more hand, dress him, and do touch up and finish paint.Fog delivery, light in cauldron and he has new green eyes.oh yeah I'm thinking of adding hair. Also I need to name him any Ideas?


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those green eyes will look good at night (they do glow, yes?).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is looking sooo great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks excellent Joe! And they way you installed the square board will really help keep fog in the cauldron...Your Cauldron Creep looks so cool...for a name? Not Sammy? Uhm....you want it spooky or silly or distinguished? spooky-Renfroe, silly-Cocoa Puff, distinguished-Edgar :googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

RoxyBlue: yes they have green leds in them, should work great but I havent checked them out at night yet!!

HR: thank you

Pumkin5: probably creepy would work best..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would call him.....Chad


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

He looks GREAT!!! Wish I could do something like that. 

Call him 'CC' for Cauldron Creep or (even better) Creepy Cathy.   j/k He looks more like a female from here anyway.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

ok thinking " Malis Umbra" roughly translated evil shade.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

CrazedHaunter said:


> ok thinking " Malis Umbra" roughly translated evil shade.


:jol:So you can call him Malis (Mal) for short or MU? I like it! Remember.....evil is.....as evils does...


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Posted pics and video in "showroom"


----------

